# hypothyroid with questions about high TSH



## lou37 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi**I am new to this board; I also have RA where I usually find information on autoimmune diease on their message boards.
I was Dx hypothyroid approx. 15 years ago**had some initial difficulties getting regulated on levothroxine; and was also on cytomel for about 4*5 years. When RA reared it's very ugly head I dropped the Cytomel due to cost and thinking it wasn't needed. Over the past 6 mo. I have been under excessive stress and feeling worse than usual. Increased fatique, increased muscle and joint pain**always blamed on RA. That's one of the problems**symptom similarity with both dieases. I started realizing I have also been more cold intolerant and gaining weight. I went back to a low carb diet which always makes me feel better and normally results in easy weight loss. After 5 weeks on this diet I would usually have lost a minimum of 10*13 lbs**I have lost 1 lb.**not only very frustrating but also made me wonder about my thyroid status. In six months my TSH, which has been stable at 1.0 or less for about 10 years was at 7.9( normal high at this lab 4.5). My PCP upped my levothyroxin from 100 mcg's to 112. Finally my questions***How long should it take to bring down the TSH; and is a rise like this so fast after being contolled for years unusal, and what would be the possible reasons.
Thanks in advance for any comments. Lou


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lou37 said:


> Hi**I am new to this board; I also have RA where I usually find information on autoimmune diease on their message boards.
> I was Dx hypothyroid approx. 15 years ago**had some initial difficulties getting regulated on levothroxine; and was also on cytomel for about 4*5 years. When RA reared it's very ugly head I dropped the Cytomel due to cost and thinking it wasn't needed. Over the past 6 mo. I have been under excessive stress and feeling worse than usual. Increased fatique, increased muscle and joint pain**always blamed on RA. That's one of the problems**symptom similarity with both dieases. I started realizing I have also been more cold intolerant and gaining weight. I went back to a low carb diet which always makes me feel better and normally results in easy weight loss. After 5 weeks on this diet I would usually have lost a minimum of 10*13 lbs**I have lost 1 lb.**not only very frustrating but also made me wonder about my thyroid status. In six months my TSH, which has been stable at 1.0 or less for about 10 years was at 7.9( normal high at this lab 4.5). My PCP upped my levothyroxin from 100 mcg's to 112. Finally my questions***How long should it take to bring down the TSH; and is a rise like this so fast after being contolled for years unusal, and what would be the possible reasons.
> Thanks in advance for any comments. Lou


Hi there, Lou and welcome to the board.

What antibodies' tests have you had? Have you ever had Free T3 and T4?

I personally recommend these tests....................

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin*binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies) Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

Antibodies wax and wane often causing a rise in TSH and also pain/inflamation.

You probably would benefit by going back on Cytomel but we would not know for sure unless you get the "frees" done. If you do,we need the lab ranges also in order to be able to tell where you are at w/this.

Glad you went gluten*free (Atkin's Diet?) and you might consider eschewing all artificial sweeteners and MSG. I find these two items trigger horrible fibromyalgia type inflamation for me and I do mean horrible.


----------



## lou37 (Mar 5, 2010)

Writing to thank Andros for replying to my questions--I have been on increased levothyroxin for 3-4 weeks--feeling no difference. Just had my RA liver panel done( every 8 weeks) which showed a decrease globulin and high A/G ratio. This could also be related to poorly controlled Hashi's ?? I just wish I could feel even a little increase in energy and not such freezing hands and feet. Louise


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lou37 said:


> Writing to thank Andros for replying to my questions--I have been on increased levothyroxin for 3-4 weeks--feeling no difference. Just had my RA liver panel done( every 8 weeks) which showed a decrease globulin and high A/G ratio. This could also be related to poorly controlled Hashi's ?? I just wish I could feel even a little increase in energy and not such freezing hands and feet. Louise


What is your current dose of Levothyroxine? Have you ever had your FREE T4 and FREE T3 run? These are important tests for they show the unbound hormone available for cellular uptake.

Where is your TSH at right now?

Have you had your ferritin checked? Low iron not only impedes the efficacy of your thyroxine replacement but could be causing some of the symptoms you describe.

Understanding thyroid lab tests......http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

Info on ferritin
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/ferritin/glance.html

Let us know.


----------

